# Health Snack for Gym Nuts - "Sludge Brownies"



## machx (Feb 5, 2009)

Just wanted to give my small contribution as thanks for all the help I've gotten here... Some may have heard of these that are into working out at the gym and fitness. 

1 Serving is made of:
2 Tablespoons of Peanut Butter
2 Scoops of Chocolate Whey Protein
1 Tablespoon of Honey
Enough water to create a "pancake-like" texture

1. Take a tall glass and mix 2 scoops of protein powder with water
2. Stir rapidly with a fork until even consistency
3. Add 2 tablespoons of peanut butter and the tablespoon of honey.  2 Tablespoons of honey can be used if you like it sweeter.
4. Mix again and add a bit of water. You want to er to the side of too much water rather than too little - moist brownies are even tastier, dry brownies are no good!
5. Microwave for around 1 minute.  My microwave is strong so it can be even less than that - just keep an eye on it.

Nice things about it:
1. It ends up expanding significantly, almost like the effect of flour, so it really fills you up if you need a good snack. For the calories, it fills you up pretty well.
2. Whey protein powder is high quality protein, so if you are active, this is an important part of your diet. (meat is always better, but its a good supplement)
3. Peanut butter full of more protein and healthy unsaturated fats

More for health nuts than the average individual  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 5, 2009)

What I think is I need to go to the gym in the first place!!!
I've been eating to many of the wrong kind of brownies!!


----------



## machx (Feb 5, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> What I think is I need to go to the gym in the first place!!!
> I've been eating to many of the wrong kind of brownies!!



hey nothing wrong with that I don't think there is a wrong kind of brownie


----------



## theAdviserMe (Feb 6, 2009)

that is a good idea.but takes much time and effort in preparation.
i usually just bring hard-boiled eggs at the gym.so easy to prepare


----------



## machx (Feb 6, 2009)

theAdviserMe said:


> that is a good idea.but takes much time and effort in preparation.
> i usually just bring hard-boiled eggs at the gym.so easy to prepare



try it, I think you'd be surprised. You can whip it up in probably 5 minutes total. Most of the time is spent mixing it in because its so sticky. tastes better than a hard boiled egg


----------

